

The difference between the US and Europe - jseliger
http://meganmcardle.theatlantic.com/archives/2010/01/the_difference_between_the_us.php

======
josmala
Actually the things he pointed out where, A) London is really expensive city
to live, by European standards. B) Europeans do make different lifestyle
decisions.

B1) Its more energy efficient to dry things by hanging them to dry instead of
having a drier, so it saves nature. B2) Thinking about having lots of cable
channels is just a waste of money. When people spend their free time on
Internet. Or in sport activities. B3) I consider west European buildings as
crappy as what I've seen in TV from America. [I'm Scandinavian we have perfect
buildings, small but well insulated.] There are some basic things about saving
the world by not spending too much energy on cooling in the summer or heating
in the winter. And no size isn't everything. In some places LAND is so
expensive and building code requirements are such that you just cannot build
American style mac mansions here, and if you would build them the quality
requirements would make it multimillion dollar building. B4) the minimal
support that government gives for people who are jobless and already dropped
out of unemployment is enough for people to eat meat everyday. B5) Lunch issue
is two fold. In america do you pay 15USD per hour for mcDonalds worker? If not
its probably the reason why professionals don't buy as much service here its
just that some of the things that are really low wage in usa are not that that
low wage here, due to labor unions and government regulations. I have brought
in lunch at work just to save TIME, not save money. Damn stairs and slow
elevator...

Now the other way around. I hope you enjoy your 15USD per month 3.6Mb/s ,max
average 3GB per day mobile phone Internet ;)

------
arethuza
This is all based on London - which is exceptional both in terms of what is
considered a normal commute there and the cost of living there. Locals who are
based in London get paid a lot more than the rest of us who choose to live in
nicer parts of the UK.

My own view is that London is great to visit but I would never want to have a
job based there unless I was getting FU money, and even then I'd only do it
for a year or two.

